# Turner Motorsport Finishes 2012 GRAND-AM Season at Lime Rock Park



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This weekend Turner Motorsport will compete in the season-finale GRAND-AM Championship Weekend at Lime Rock Park presented by BMW. Over the years the blue and yellow liveried Turner Motorsport BMWs have used their home field advantage to take numerous wins in many levels of the sport at Lime Rock Park.

In Saturday afternoon's 2.45-hour Rolex Sports Car Series race, Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana will share the No. 94 BMW M3. The pair, along with third driver Billy Johnson at select events, drove to nine consecutive top-five finishes that included two wins in the middle of the season. That excellent record has left the team third in championship points, only one marker from second. One more podium finish could easily see the Turner team finish second in the championship.

Will Turner will be back driving in the No. 93 BMW M3 in the Rolex GT class with Michael Marsal this weekend. The duo last raced together in 2011 at Mid-Ohio where their infamous "taco break" pit stop occurred. Turner considers Lime Rock one of his favorite racetracks, having grown up about 45 minutes away, and Marsal is an upstate New York native. Together they hope to celebrate the whole enchilada in victory lane.

"Lime Rock Park is really where it started for us," said Will Turner. "It is great to finish up the 2012 season at home where we have so much support. Our number one goal is to move Paul to second in the GT championship. He has had another outstanding season. Looking forward, 2013 will be our 20th year of professional motorsport and we plan to celebrate that anniversary in some very exciting ways."

In the morning's Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge 2.5-hour Grand Sport race Marsal and Boris Said will drive the No. 97 BMW M3, but the No. 96 M3 will see a change in its lineup. Bill Auberlen will share the car with Don Salama. Better known as Turner Motorsport's chief strategist, Salama is also an accomplished driver. He shared the 2006 Street Tuner class championship with Will Turner and knows the intricacies of the Lime Rock Park circuit as well as anyone.

Grand-am.com will host live timing and scoring. The Rolex Sports Car Series race will be broadcast live on SPEED television Saturday, Sept. 29th from 3 to 6 p.m. ET. The CTSCC Grand Sport race will be televised on SPEED Sunday, Oct. 14th from 1:00 - 3:00 p.m. ET.


----------

